# A fursuit collar



## patchdawg (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm looking for a good place to pick up a collar for my fursuit. Is there a website that sells them? I've looked around, and had no luck with it.
Thanks


----------



## Dokid (Apr 26, 2013)

I suggest petco or any other animal pet store. Just buy the large or xtra large dog collars and your set to go.

You can also get some custom ones made by some artists on FA. But they cost a pretty penny.


----------



## patchdawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Okay. Thank you c: 





Dokid said:


> I suggest petco or any other animal pet store. Just buy the large or xtra large dog collars and your set to go.
> 
> You can also get some custom ones made by some artists on FA. But they cost a pretty penny.


----------



## mirepoix (Apr 26, 2013)

Etsy has a lot of sellers of collars, including Matrices, who designs them specifically for fursuit use.  They have a pinchy backpack clasp for quick release in case of emergencies.  You can also try searching on Fur Affinity for "collar" and you'll get some results, too. SpiritRaptor makes some beauuuutiful ones.  If I were into collars, I'd want one of his.


----------



## patchdawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------

